# Seattle to Portland - Looking for a Double Century Team



## dutchgenius

I am going to tackle the STP in July this year and am shooting for a one day ride. I currently am a bike commuter, so putting in about 25 miles a week already, but am about to start ramping up with my trainer.

Looking to join a team or put one together for drafting and potentially training sessions (although Cascade Cycling Club does a lot of freebies). Let me know if you would be interested in teaming up.


----------



## bjb85runner

What part of the Northwest do you live in? Planning on doing the one day on Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## dutchgenius

I live in Redmond, WA. The plan was to ride Saturday... then have my wife and kids meet at the finish and spend Sunday enjoying Portland.



bjb85runner said:


> What part of the Northwest do you live in? Planning on doing the one day on Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## bjb85runner

I'm down in Vancouver Wa. Good luck!



dutchgenius said:


> I live in Redmond, WA. The plan was to ride Saturday... then have my wife and kids meet at the finish and spend Sunday enjoying Portland.


----------



## CO500

I lead a annual ride in Bend Oregon that would be great training for the STP. It's called the Central Oregon 500 and is 5 days of century rides all based out of Bend. This year the event will be 6/5 to 6/9 so would be a good final training block before the STP. The back back centuries would help train you for the time int he saddle ont the STP 200.
Happy riding


----------



## dutchgenius

CO500 said:


> I lead a annual ride in Bend Oregon that would be great training for the STP. It's called the Central Oregon 500 and is 5 days of century rides all based out of Bend. This year the event will be 6/5 to 6/9 so would be a good final training block before the STP. The back back centuries would help train you for the time int he saddle ont the STP 200.
> Happy riding


Darn, that sounds great... but I just signed up for another century in June on the 8th to help train for the 200 in July.

https://shop.cascade.org/content/events/flying-wheels-summer-century


----------



## Cyclin Dan

I've done the STP one day ride a few times, but I'm in Utah. As far as Double Centuries, that's an easy one. Good for your first one, or a good one to shoot for a really fast time. 

It's a great ride, you'll enjoy it.


----------



## CO500

The Tour Deschutes in Bend is the same day as the STP but will have to put that one in the plan soon. There is a nice 120 route on the last weekend of April in Chico CA that is good early season training too. Plus they have awesome organic strawberries at the feed stations !


----------



## hoopingkld

dutchgenius said:


> I am going to tackle the STP in July this year and am shooting for a one day ride. I currently am a bike commuter, so putting in about 25 miles a week already, but am about to start ramping up with my trainer.
> 
> Looking to join a team or put one together for drafting and potentially training sessions (although Cascade Cycling Club does a lot of freebies). Let me know if you would be interested in teaming up.


me too....this is my 2nd one as i didn't finish 1 day last year due to some inexperience...and stupidity i did to myself.  but i'm having bike fit to my ride and kinda hungry to try again..
i train around Marymoor - bothell - snohomish with lk sammamish route that Flying wheels offer..should be great training for u. and you probably can find lots of group ride at Marymoor park on Sat morning..my schedule is currently kinda irregular so i can't set out every Sat..but should be regular when i find out..or you can go to Redmond cycle or Performance to ask around since most of lbs has group ride organized.


----------



## bigbill

The one day is on Saturday. They don't set up the rest stops before Centralia (100 miles) on Sunday. As much fun as it sounds to get a team together, if you ride it solo, you'll never be alone. I've done the one day version four times, most recently in 2008. The best preparation is lots of time in the saddle and to do a few organized centuries so you get used to riding in a group. If you want to average close to 20, go past the first rest stop at 25ish miles and don't stop until the second one at around 47 miles. Get onto a group leaving from that rest stop. If you're looking for 16-18 mph, stop at the first rest stop and find a group there. Stay in a group of ten or fewer riders, it's actually fun without the constant change of speeds that you find in a larger group.


----------



## Argentius

I've done STP three times, one day each time. Once was with a race team, once with a club, and once solo.

The solo day - boy. Ouch. Rewarding, but, omfg. That was a long, lonely road.



bigbill said:


> The one day is on Saturday. They don't set up the rest stops before Centralia (100 miles) on Sunday. As much fun as it sounds to get a team together, if you ride it solo, you'll never be alone. I've done the one day version four times, most recently in 2008. The best preparation is lots of time in the saddle and to do a few organized centuries so you get used to riding in a group. If you want to average close to 20, go past the first rest stop at 25ish miles and don't stop until the second one at around 47 miles. Get onto a group leaving from that rest stop. If you're looking for 16-18 mph, stop at the first rest stop and find a group there. Stay in a group of ten or fewer riders, it's actually fun without the constant change of speeds that you find in a larger group.


----------



## bigbill

Argentius said:


> I've done STP three times, one day each time. Once was with a race team, once with a club, and once solo.
> 
> The solo day - boy. Ouch. Rewarding, but, omfg. That was a long, lonely road.


In 2008, it was 100 degrees in Longview with a slight tailwind so I cooked in my own flopsweat all the way to Portland. I did get to Centralia in 4:40 in a nice group. 10:14 overall.


----------



## eplanajr

I rode it in two days two years ago. This year I'm going for a single day ride.


----------



## hoopingkld

bigbill said:


> In 2008, it was 100 degrees in Longview with a slight tailwind so I cooked in my own flopsweat all the way to Portland. I did get to Centralia in 4:40 in a nice group. 10:14 overall.


The group i ride with had an RV support so we rolled out at 3:30AM and didn't stop until 50/100/140/175... the average speed first 6 hours about 21 mph. I couldn't keep up with those guys since they have been riding together and quite stronger pace. I totally love staying in group since the train will easily pull everyone who know to draft. I didn't see much of stupidity with inexperience riders at least with people i ride with after being dropped at 120 mile.

I can't stand the ache on the second day so i rather deal with it in one day....


----------



## bigbill

hoopingkld said:


> The group i ride with had an RV support so we rolled out at 3:30AM and didn't stop until 50/100/140/175... the average speed first 6 hours about 21 mph. I couldn't keep up with those guys since they have been riding together and quite stronger pace. I totally love staying in group since the train will easily pull everyone who know to draft. ....


This is why when I ride solo, I bypass the 25 mile rest stop and push through to the 46 mile rest stop shortly after "the Hill". The more inexperienced riders will stop at 25 miles so it weeds them out so you'll find a stronger group leaving at 46 miles. You leave early before it warms up so as long as you have some food in your jersey and two full bottles, pushing 46 miles straight shouldn't be a big deal. I'm typically with a dozen or fewer riders into Centralia and 4-5 heading out from there. I usually end up doing a lot of work in a small group, but the chance to fall back and draft a few miles beats grunting it out solo.


----------



## Argentius

Cheater. That's before the real start time. 



hoopingkld said:


> The group i ride with had an RV support so we rolled out at 3:30AM and didn't stop until 50/100/140/175... the average speed first 6 hours about 21 mph. I couldn't keep up with those guys since they have been riding together and quite stronger pace. I totally love staying in group since the train will easily pull everyone who know to draft. I didn't see much of stupidity with inexperience riders at least with people i ride with after being dropped at 120 mile.
> 
> I can't stand the ache on the second day so i rather deal with it in one day....


----------



## hoopingkld

Argentius said:


> Cheater. That's before the real start time.


Hehe....not a race. we just try to avoid the massive crowd at the line. The group's age average is 52 and we ride together bc they like to ride not racing against one another.. I can see why those guys got tired of avoiding the craziness...if you were there, you probably see others rolled out earlier than starting time..


----------



## bigbill

hoopingkld said:


> Hehe....not a race. we just try to avoid the massive crowd at the line. The group's age average is 52 and we ride together bc they like to ride not racing against one another.. I can see why those guys got tired of avoiding the craziness...if you were there, you probably see others rolled out earlier than starting time..


I would have started earlier if I could. The one day riders are supposed to be at the front and go first but no one pays attention to that. I would ride the first 10-15 miles weaving through mountain bikes and much slower riders. I'd bide my time and not pass until we were out of the neighborhoods due to all the cars parked along the street. I'd hate to train and prepare and then lay myself out on the trunk of a parked car a few miles in.


----------



## Argentius

Yeah, I have definitely passed a lot of folks out on the course who could not have riding that pace, since the official start. The organizers try to keep some semblance of order and not have people leaving early or jumping in at random parts of the course, but, really, there's not much they can do!



hoopingkld said:


> Hehe....not a race. we just try to avoid the massive crowd at the line. The group's age average is 52 and we ride together bc they like to ride not racing against one another.. I can see why those guys got tired of avoiding the craziness...if you were there, you probably see others rolled out earlier than starting time..


----------



## hoopingkld

bigbill said:


> I would have started earlier if I could. The one day riders are supposed to be at the front and go first but no one pays attention to that. I would ride the first 10-15 miles weaving through mountain bikes and much slower riders. I'd bide my time and not pass until we were out of the neighborhoods due to all the cars parked along the street. I'd hate to train and prepare and then lay myself out on the trunk of a parked car a few miles in.


amen to that...are u planning to join STP this year?.. i may ask OP to hook up since i may not able to train with group i rode last year..


----------



## bigbill

hoopingkld said:


> amen to that...are u planning to join STP this year?.. i may ask OP to hook up since i may not able to train with group i rode last year..


Not this year, I'm in NE Texas these days. I might give it a go in 2015 to celebrate my 50th birthday. I'm going to break ten hours.


----------



## hoopingkld

dutchgenius said:


> Darn, that sounds great... but I just signed up for another century in June on the 8th to help train for the 200 in July.
> 
> https://shop.cascade.org/content/events/flying-wheels-summer-century


Dutchgenius - we are joining the 100 miles ride Flying wheels too. if you are able to conquer the hillls from Flying wheels... there is no STP hills to worry about..Inglewood hill (left from Lk Sammamish) is way steeper than any of hills including "the Hill" in STP course


----------



## dutchgenius

bigbill said:


> The one day is on Saturday. They don't set up the rest stops before Centralia (100 miles) on Sunday. As much fun as it sounds to get a team together, if you ride it solo, you'll never be alone. I've done the one day version four times, most recently in 2008. The best preparation is lots of time in the saddle and to do a few organized centuries so you get used to riding in a group. If you want to average close to 20, go past the first rest stop at 25ish miles and don't stop until the second one at around 47 miles. Get onto a group leaving from that rest stop. If you're looking for 16-18 mph, stop at the first rest stop and find a group there. Stay in a group of ten or fewer riders, it's actually fun without the constant change of speeds that you find in a larger group.



That was my plan to go at least to the second stop before taking a break. I jumped in last minute in February and did the Chilly Hilly local ride and 33 miles with 2700 feet of elevation gain with no stops and minimal fluid intake (i do need to drink more)... but 47 on flat is going to be gravy. 

I just found out about another upcoming ride locally - the 7 Hills of Kirkland which has 3 distances, one of which is a century with 7000 ft. of climbing. I dont know if i can put in the hill training time just yet, but I am definitely going to get out there for the 45 at least. I bought some rollers and am now trying to log some serious miles at home.

The guys I were scheduled to do STP one day with came with on Chilly Hilly, I had to leave them behind by 12 miles... they do centuries on their commuters and I was on my new toy (2012 GT GTR Carbon Team frame with full SRAM Force and custom wheels). That bike just flies and was easily doing 23 in the straights with a pack. I just need to dial in the fit and make sure my saddle is good to go.


----------



## hoopingkld

dutchgenius said:


> That was my plan to go at least to the second stop before taking a break. I jumped in last minute in February and did the Chilly Hilly local ride and 33 miles with 2700 feet of elevation gain with no stops and minimal fluid intake (i do need to drink more)... but 47 on flat is going to be gravy.
> 
> I just found out about another upcoming ride locally - the 7 Hills of Kirkland which has 3 distances, one of which is a century with 7000 ft. of climbing. I dont know if i can put in the hill training time just yet, but I am definitely going to get out there for the 45 at least. I bought some rollers and am now trying to log some serious miles at home.
> 
> The guys I were scheduled to do STP one day with came with on Chilly Hilly, I had to leave them behind by 12 miles... they do centuries on their commuters and I was on my new toy (2012 GT GTR Carbon Team frame with full SRAM Force and custom wheels). That bike just flies and was easily doing 23 in the straights with a pack. I just need to dial in the fit and make sure my saddle is good to go.


for whatever it worth, i strongly recommend a pro-fitting by a PT. I used Erik Moen from CorporeSanopt.com. The guy used to race and still races cross. He is a pro at his craft and the fit will definitely help you dial in with sweet spot saddle and all...and your health insurance would cover that too.  i totally got it covered so you should take advantage of it. Looks like you are totally in good shape then since you don't complain about Chilly Hilly at all. 

You should also look up cascade for Cycle U High performance cycling team ride as well. i recently acquainted with a member of that club and he does all rides including Tour the Blast this year as well.


----------



## dutchgenius

hoopingkld said:


> for whatever it worth, i strongly recommend a pro-fitting by a PT. I used Erik Moen from CorporeSanopt.com. The guy used to race and still races cross. He is a pro at his craft and the fit will definitely help you dial in with sweet spot saddle and all...and your health insurance would cover that too.  i totally got it covered so you should take advantage of it. Looks like you are totally in good shape then since you don't complain about Chilly Hilly at all.
> 
> You should also look up cascade for Cycle U High performance cycling team ride as well. i recently acquainted with a member of that club and he does all rides including Tour the Blast this year as well.


oddly enough, I had Moen do my fitting for my commuter months back. He came recommended from a friend of mine who races. It did make a huge difference, and I am planning to go back with my race bike... once I have some time off of work.

Thanks for the tips, I will check out Cycle U. Being a bit of a ride from Seattle unfortunately isolates me from a lot of the fun stuff. The Eastside is great for riding, but scheduling it around work and with others can be a pain.


----------



## hoopingkld

dutchgenius said:


> oddly enough, I had Moen do my fitting for my commuter months back. He came recommended from a friend of mine who races. It did make a huge difference, and I am planning to go back with my race bike... once I have some time off of work.
> 
> Thanks for the tips, I will check out Cycle U. Being a bit of a ride from Seattle unfortunately isolates me from a lot of the fun stuff. The Eastside is great for riding, but scheduling it around work and with others can be a pain.


hehe.. so we came to the same guy ... btw, i used the measurement i used on my ride to apply similar measurement on my other bikes and it worked out so far (i used 3 measurement after i had Erik fit me: height from front axle to top bar, center bar to nose saddle and saddle/pedal spindle )... the Cycle U club ride last Sat begins at the top of I90 and go south on Bellevue to loop the lake so right on your neck of the wood but they only have open rides once/month.


----------



## TriSliceRS

If anyone knows anyone looking to sell their spot on Seattle to Portland (STP) this year, July 13-14 2013, please let me know!!! I've been wanting to do this event, and it turns out some club friends are doing it. Thanks in advance.


----------

